# BSD Magazine is dead?



## behemoth (Jul 16, 2014)

Does anyone know something about bsdmag.org?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 16, 2014)

May be just a misconfigured webserver? You end up on the site of another magazine from the same publisher. However, there is no link to BSDmag in the site footer amongst their sites. We have to see if the BSDmag will reappear in a couple of days or not. If you can't hold your curiosity for so long, you can ask them at en@hackin9.org (and share the answer here)


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 16, 2014)

Just checked my bookmark for the BSD Magazine site, & it goes to Cyber Magazine now! Weird, as Hakin9 is listed on there, but no BSD Magazine.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 17, 2014)

bsdmag.org is up and running fine.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 17, 2014)

Just retried it, I got a 404 on the BSD Magazine page, clicked on Magazines, and got what I expected to see. Looks like they have updated their site.


----------

